# Specialized Allez Epic



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Greetings to the board. First post, hopefully I'm in the correct forum...

Brief background, in '97 I was riding a Centurion Facet and got flattened by a Buick. Insurance money went to purchase a new 1996 model Allez Epic (carbon frame/Al fork, full Dura-Ace).

I've ridden this bike regularly for centuries, club rides, and general fitness. It's performed virtually flawlessly with only the occassional part replacement and is in very good to excellent condition. The only non-stock part is a new Mavic Open Pro front wheel that replaced the pretzeled original Open 4 CD.

I tend to do my own work (what little there has been) and it's rarely been in a shop. Recently, it was taken to two different shops and the mechs at both places were exceedingly complimentary about it. To be honest tho, I was a little shocked when one fellow said it was a really cool 'old school ride.' Guess I didn't consider it that dated.

My question is: does this bike have any uniqueness or prospects for, lacking a better term, collectability? I tend to regard 'classic' bikes as the steel-framed, Italian masterpieces I could never afford in college.

My original thought was to just ride the Specialized until it dropped and then replace it with something new. Now, I'm wondering if I should plan on hanging on to it if it's something that might be worth keeping.

Apologies if this a dumb question, but I figured some of you would have a better feel for what qualifies as vintage/classic.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

IMO this does not have any large appeal as vintage classic and I really like the bike having ridden one for 10 years. One thing that sort of helps its collectable appeal is that many frames failed at the joints, especially the early models. If you have a good one it's becoming a rarity.

Glad you like it, enjoy.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Oxtox said:


> Greetings to the board. First post, hopefully I'm in the correct forum...
> 
> Brief background, in '97 I was riding a Centurion Facet and got flattened by a Buick. Insurance money went to purchase a new 1996 model Allez Epic (carbon frame/Al fork, full Dura-Ace).
> 
> ...


It's not quite a classic yet but it will be. The aluminum lugged carbon tubed Specialized are very nice bikes. I own a couple of early LOOKs that are similar.. The ride is outstanding... If you feel the urge to get a new bike, keep the Specialized and bring it out for special occasions...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

*Corrosion*



Chainstay said:


> IMO this does not have any large appeal as vintage classic and I really like the bike having ridden one for 10 years. One thing that sort of helps its collectable appeal is that many frames failed at the joints, especially the early models. If you have a good one it's becoming a rarity.
> 
> Glad you like it, enjoy.



Yes, I recall reading about some incidences of frame failures with this model. 

There is some very minor surface 'corrosion' at the top tube/seat tube joint; however, it doesn't seem to be worsening over the last five years or so. Is this a definitive indication that the frame is compromised?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*10 Year Lifespan???*



Oxtox said:


> Yes, I recall reading about some incidences of frame failures with this model


According to this post, Specialized says to retire a carbon lugged frame after 10 years of use.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=575547&postcount=8

I wouldn't have a 'warm fuzzy' after getting a reply like that!

Be careful and keep a watchful eye on that joint corrosion you found.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a LOOK that is 18 years old and still going strong...It uses the same constuction method as the Specialized


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*My Epic story*

I had two, (the second was a warranty replacement) and my brother had one. Without seeing it, what looks like corrosion is really just a pealing or delayering of the clear coat near the lugs. It did not relate to the failures. Two of the three bikes failed. On one the left chain stay came out of the BB shell and on the other the downtube pulled out of the head tube lug. There were no warnings but in neither case did it cause a crash. Specialized replaced both frames. I endoed my second one in a pile-up and it completely came apart breaking both the down tube and top tube about 2 inches behind the lugs. By the time my brothers failed, and he rode it hard for at least 12 years, it was replaced with a Alum frame which he still rides.

Between the three bikes we probably put 22 years of 3000-5000 miles per year so they really did stand up pretty well.

I still have two Spec's in the family that my sons ride.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I have an old one with 126mm rear spacing, I believe this is one of the early one's, and if I recall Specialized changed the geometry after this first year bike to a shallower head and seat angle. This bike is twitchy, I have long considered putting a different fork on to try and calm it down,...... found this Easton fork upgrade has increased stability and comfort immensely. It absorbs road shock nicely, it's a good long haul bike. This frame does show some strange white substance on many of the joints (which may have been there from the beginning), but doesn't show any sign of coming loose at any of the joints.

I have recently started riding it more, installing the FSA crank, Shimano pedals, 9 spd (8 of them) cassette. I hope it holds together long enough that I can no longer find rear hubs with 126mm spacing, I have a back up to build up, after that I don't think there are easy solutions. I haven't found any body who still sells the 126mm spaced rear hubs.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's not quite a classic yet but it will be. The aluminum lugged carbon tubed Specialized are very nice bikes.


Didn't at least some of the Allez Epic frames use stainless steel lugs? That photo someone posted on this thread sure looks like the bike has stainless lugs.

I'm no master of Specialized history, but I distinctly remember seeing some of their carbon bikes with stainless lugs and thinking "How Cool."

Any info on this subject would be greatly appreciated.

BTW: It is likely that a carbon frame with stainless lugs would last longer than one with aluminum lugs. If there is any contact between the carbon and the aluminum in such frames, you can get galvanic corrosion which can cause bonding failure. Most carbon/aluminum frames solve the problem by laying up fiberglass where the tubes will touch the aluminum, but some frames still have problems at the end of the tube where it is cut and exposes bare carbon.

Yours,

FBB


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

nope, aluminum lugs. 

but those early ones, as the picture shows, sure were pretty.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

My friend at work just built up a tri bike using an old Epic frame. Details at:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=939559#post939559

- FBB


----------

